# "Sealing" wood before finishing



## ponch37300 (May 26, 2009)

I made a little sign for my brother to hold a coin that he got to toss at the start of a local indoor football league game the other night. The sign is oak and the letters are routed out with an 1/8" upcut spiral bit. He wants to paint the letters green and then poly over the whole thing. Is there a way to seal the wood before he paints so that the green paint won't soak into the face of the sign? Just trying to eliminate any deep sanding to get the green off the face if it soaks into the wood at all.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Scott.
You can go to Home Depot & pick up a quart of Zinsser's Seal Coat Sanding Sealer. Let dry then lightly sand with 320 to smooth out the raised grain. I like to apply 2 coats before clear poly coats lightly sanding with 320 between each coat. You should be able to apply the paint to the letters in between sanding sealer coats. This will also seal the paint so it does not interfere with the poly coats.


Bulls Eye SealCoat 1-Gal. WOODSEALER QT-824H at The Home Depot


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Blotch Control: CN's Pre-Color Conditioner - YouTube
Review - Charles Neal's Pre-Color Conditioner - Blotch Contol - YouTube
Charles Neil's Pre-Color Conditioner - Blotch Control

==


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi Scott,

I'm not going to give you another product to try, James and Mr. Jigs both have listed good products for you to try. I have used both and either one should do what you are trying to accomplish. I found the Charles Neil's Pre-Color Conditioner to raise the grain a little more than the Zinsser Bulls Eye SealCoat but the Charles Neil's Pre-Color Conditioner is water based and the Zinsser Bulls Eye SealCoat is oil base. The Charles Neil's Pre-Color Conditioner is a easy cleanup with soap and water and you don't have to worry about disposal of the used rags like you do with the Zinsser Bulls Eye SealCoat.
Like I said I have used both and lean toward the Zinsser Bulls Eye SealCoat for larger projects and the Charles Neil's Pre-Color Conditioner for smaller ones. Both do a good job and you might just give them both a try.

I did want to comment on the plaque. That is a great Idea! I can see using this to commemorate other events as well. 

Let us see it when you get through with the finish.


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

I don't know the answer to your question, but good job on the sign!


----------



## Doctor Atomo (Feb 23, 2012)

*Zinsser SealCoat*



MEBCWD said:


> Hi Scott,
> 
> I'm not going to give you another product to try, James and Mr. Jigs both have listed good products for you to try. I have used both and either one should do what you are trying to accomplish. I found the Charles Neil's Pre-Color Conditioner to raise the grain a little more than the Zinsser Bulls Eye SealCoat but the Charles Neil's Pre-Color Conditioner is water based and the Zinsser Bulls Eye SealCoat is oil base. The Charles Neil's Pre-Color Conditioner is a easy cleanup with soap and water and you don't have to worry about disposal of the used rags like you do with the Zinsser Bulls Eye SealCoat.
> Like I said I have used both and lean toward the Zinsser Bulls Eye SealCoat for larger projects and the Charles Neil's Pre-Color Conditioner for smaller ones. Both do a good job and you might just give them both a try.
> ...



Actually Zinsser SealCoat is a thin cut of Dewaxed Shellac, which is actually uses alcohol as a solvent rather than oil or water. It's a good product, I think Zinsser is the last company in the U.S. to market pre-mixed shellac.

M.S.D.S. here:

http://www.rockler.com/tech/RTD20000153AA.pdf


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Jubilee,
You are absolutely right about Zinsser Bulls Eye SealCoat, it is not oil base, however clean up should be done with ammonia and rags and other contaminated items need to be disposed of properly. You should have plenty of ventilation and use personal protective equipment as needed. You Need to follow all rules of using explosive mixtures, it has a flash point of 55deg F so the fumes can build up very quickly under the right conditions. 
The Charles Neil's Pre-Color Conditioner being a water base sealer is IMO easier to clean up and disposing of the rags and other items used is easy and safe. You do not need to worry about the same fire hazard you have with the Zinsser Bulls Eye SealCoat since it is water based.

Both are good products and just need to be used properly.

Thanks for pointing out that Zinsser Bulls Eye SealCoat is actually shellac based and not oil based.


----------



## ponch37300 (May 26, 2009)

Thanks for the advice and compliments everyone.

It says that my local HD doesn't carry the bullseye stuff. We went ahead and just painted the letters green on the bare oak and I will have to sand the face.

We wouldn't be able to use the bulls eye stuff anyway because my brother that this is for and who is doing the painting is 13 and was diagnosed with a cancerous brain tumor this past December. He is going through chemo and smells really get to him and make him sick so water based is about all we can use for this one.

I will have to look into that other stuff and order some for future use.

Thanks again,
Scott


----------



## love4god (Apr 9, 2012)

ponch37300 said:


> Thanks for the advice and compliments everyone.
> 
> It says that my local HD doesn't carry the bullseye stuff. We went ahead and just painted the letters green on the bare oak and I will have to sand the face.
> 
> ...


praying your brother gets better godbless
great job on the plaque


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Scott,
My prayers are with your family for a speedy and complete recovery for your brother.
Maybe one day he will be one of the players in that football league or perhaps coach one of the teams.
Godbless


----------

